# P1101 & P0106 -Suring at idle.



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

*P0106, P0171 & P1100 - Surging at idle. *FIXED**

So I fixed my boost leak bought a couple new parts, did my serpentine belt. Fired the car up and it's been idling very rough. Took it for a drive and it has it's power back but when idling it surges and the car jolts back and forth. The CEL came on and threw a P1101 & P0106.

P1101 is a diagnostic trouble code (DTC) for "Mass Airflow Sensor Out of Self Test Range".

P0106 is a diagnostic trouble code (DTC) for "Manifold Air Pressure (MAP) Barometric Pressure Sensor Electric Circuit Output Range and Performance Problem".

When I look at how my car is running with my EFILive, I see the MAF sensor is performing fine at idle but the MAP sensor seems to be very high. Does this mean the MAP sensor needs to be replaced? Also the barometric pressure seems high and turbo boost pressure and turbo desired boost pressure are reading over 100+ PSI?! Anyone know why this is?

Can anyone give me a bit of info on any of this while I wait to hear back from BNR?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P1101 set in Cruze or Sonic

https://gm.oemdtc.com/2398/possible...-or-fuel-trim-codes-2011-2019-buick-chevrolet

PIP5197J


[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
I found this but did not watch it.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> P1101 set in Cruze or Sonic
> ​
> https://gm.oemdtc.com/2398/possible...-or-fuel-trim-codes-2011-2019-buick-chevrolet
> ​PIP5197J
> ...



Hi Blasirl, thanks for getting back to me!

Yes this seem to be the most common issue and fix related to these codes I have checked this with putting my finger over the diaphragm but I didn't really notice a difference. I'm going to hook up a laptop to my handled and watch the data in real time and watch my short term and long term fuel trims. I have found on a video that your short and long term fuel trims should max out at 35% I believe and in the video I watched with the car idling both long term and short term fuel trims were around max and when he covered the diaphragm the short term fuel trim started dropping to almost zero. He said this is a sign that the diaphragm has failed and the valve cover needs replaced. Is this true?

Also could a PCV leak cause the boost pressure and barometric pressure to be so high? I would think if something was leaking it would be a lower value not a higher one? Any in-sight? 

Could you or anyone else enlighten me about this? Is this true? I'm just currently teaching myself all this as I go.. this is the first car I've worked on.​


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is very likely a vacuum leak.

Check out the PCV system for sure - the hissing valve cover is the most common, but also check for the orange dot (check valve) in the intake manifold. Make sure that the tube on top of that port on the intake manifold is still making a firm seal (there's an O-ring inside that should keep a snug fit on it and requires a little bit of pressure to get back on).

If all of that checks out, an air/boost leak around the throttle body pipe is also a common one.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> This is very likely a vacuum leak.
> 
> Check out the PCV system for sure - the hissing valve cover is the most common, but also check for the orange dot (check valve) in the intake manifold. Make sure that the tube on top of that port on the intake manifold is still making a firm seal (there's an O-ring inside that should keep a snug fit on it and requires a little bit of pressure to get back on).
> 
> If all of that checks out, an air/boost leak around the throttle body pipe is also a common one.


Hey thanks for the input! I greatly appreciate it. I did have a boost leak at the throttle body I have since replaced the throttle body gasket and fixed that not having this issue. The car threw a P0171 today confirming the valve cover needs to be replaced. I couldn't hear a hissing from the diaphragm but I could near the back of the valve cover around the fuel rail. Would this just be leaking from where the valve cover meets the cylinder head?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Knapman said:


> Hey thanks for the input! I greatly appreciate it. I did have a boost leak at the throttle body I have since replaced the throttle body gasket and fixed that not having this issue. The car threw a P0171 today confirming the valve cover needs to be replaced. I couldn't hear a hissing from the diaphragm but I could near the back of the valve cover around the fuel rail. Would this just be leaking from where the valve cover meets the cylinder head?


Probably a leaky gasket, or maybe bad internally without blowing the disc yet, but they're so prone to failure I'd just change the whole thing.

Be sure to put some silicone in these locations when you reinstall the new one near the cam gears.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Probably a leaky gasket, or maybe bad internally without blowing the disc yet, but they're so prone to failure I'd just change the whole thing.
> 
> Be sure to put some silicone in these locations when you reinstall the new one near the cam gears.


Thanks this is good info nowq I had replaced the valve cover gasket before and I only applied the silicone to the right side of the picture or the front of the engine bay not to the other side the rear side and it seams that's the side with the leak, one would think it's probably due to a bad seal seeing as when I cover the diaphragm it doesn't change my idle?


----------



## Scanes (Oct 24, 2021)

Knapman said:


> *P0106, P0171 & P1100 - Surging at idle. FIXED*
> 
> So I fixed my boost leak bought a couple new parts, did my serpentine belt. Fired the car up and it's been idling very rough. Took it for a drive and it has it's power back but when idling it surges and the car jolts back and forth. The CEL came on and threw a P1101 & P0106.
> 
> ...


What was the fix to this


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scanes said:


> What was the fix to this


Welcome Aboard!

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
www.cruzekits.com

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

